# Tampa Copperhead Build



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I put down my deposit on a copperhead.  So it looks like I will have the first Copperhead in Tampa.  They tell me its a very long wait before my build will get started.....This will probably prove helpful because I keep changing my mind on what I want.  I have read many reviews and talked with several of you regarding your experiences with the different set ups and motors.  Thanks to everyone who has helped me out, I really appreciate it.

Here is what I am thinking I want to do:

Tournament edition
Center console w/jump seat
Tilt steer
12 gal fuel tank
50hp Etec
Aluminum trailer w/break away tongue
12v TM set up (probably 55lb Minn Kota)
Poling platform
Push pole holders

I went back and forth on the motor choice but feel pretty confident on the Etec.  I know there are threads out there arguing between brands but my choice is the Etec.  Its the best choice for me and my build.

Color:
Thats a whole other debate.  Have a few ideas in mind, but which ever way I go its going to be amazing.

Now comes the wait, the changing of my mind, second guessing my choices, and going over this build in my piece by piece.  Its going to be brutal, but exciting at the same time.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats on the boat. I was just over at Ankona on Monday to put my deposit down on a shadowcast. They said the wait was about 8 months for the copperhead but seeing the builds they have going it will be well worth the wait. I won't get mine till August so here's to you and I waiting for our boats. Going to be hard. Good luck with color. I keep going back and forth myself. Again congrats.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Congrats!

Technically, there's a 1st Gen Copperhead in Tampa. Forum member Makin Moves has a teal one.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Congrats on the boat. I was just over at Ankona on Monday to put my deposit down on a shadowcast. They said the wait was about 8 months for the copperhead but seeing the builds they have going it will be well worth the wait. I won't get mine till August so here's to you and I waiting for our boats. Going to be hard. Good luck with color. I keep going back and forth myself. Again congrats.


It's a five month wait for a Shadowcast now? Damn.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank God there will be a CH in TB! Congrats. I doubt there's a 5 month wait on a SC...it's just that some people have a time frame that they want to take delivery.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the family. 

Until delivery, this is your probationary period.  

Good Luck with the build.  

One word for the next several months.  

Patience.


----------



## Jterhorst1980 (Feb 1, 2013)

Ya it's only about a six week wait on a SC till they would build it but I will be gone for the entire summer up north on vacation since I teach. Thought it would be a good coming home present. Will be out every day till school starts.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Was originally gonna do the 8 gal fuel tank. I don't make long runs where I fish and 8 gal. is plenty of fuel for my use. I am trying to conserve as much weight as possible, plus it'll save me a little $. 

I hate spending $ on something that I don't benefit from.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Get the 12 gallon tank. The extra 4 gallons will only weigh 24lbs more than 8 gallons, You may sometime make a trip where those extra 40 miles of range may come handy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats! I agree with PIB.  Go with the 12 gallon. Better to have that extra 4 gallons in reserve, you never know when it may be needed.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

The 1st gen teal copperhead is sitting in Hudson (pasco county) right now. Just drove past it again yesterday. Not sure were he lives but, lt25 will probably be the first 2 gen copperhead owner in Tampa lol! Congrats lt25! I got to see the CH w/prototype helm and cayenne at the Tampa outdoor expo.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree at this point I think the 12 gal is best.

Now how about motors?

The tohatsu 50hp will save me $1k over the 60hp etec. Ok I'm starting the motor controversy! But what I am looking for is if anyone has experience with the 50hp tohatsu.

My thoughts are that its quite a bit lighter so that may make up part of the 10 less hp over the etec 60hp. Plus if I save $1k thats more $ for push pole, trolling motor etc.....


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Go with a tiller so you can stand on the back deck, lean on the rear platform so you can ride in comfort and see everything. Plus save money and weight, plus gives you room.








I've got the 16 IPB and the 50hp Honda which is a great set up. Your Ankona should be a great boat. Get the 12 gallon tank.









Once you get use to the tiller with extension it opens up the ability to see the flats very well while running. My boat which is a different hull gets up with almost no bow rise and does about 35 mph. So that 50-60 hp should move you very well.
Congrats on your new rig.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

*"Go with a tiller so you can stand on the back deck, lean on the rear platform so you can ride in comfort and see everything. Plus save money and weight, plus gives you room."*

If the boat was just for me I would be all over a tiller setup, but my boys are very exciting about "driving the boat" with a steering wheel.  So for me that'll be money worth spent!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I would get a 60hp etec if you're going etec - the 40, 50, 60 all weigh the same.  You've got a good 8 months to save up the cash.    Congrats, hope to see you out there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd stay away from the Tohatsu.I had one on my 1st gen copperhead and though it was a good motor, there were times that it had issues. And having the issues worked out through a warranty specialist was almost impossible. I went with the 60 ETEC the second go around and glad I did. My next skiff will have an ETEC. I paid under 6k for my 60 with stainless prop, gauge, controls, and five year warranty. Sure, I spent an extra $800, compared to the 50 tohatsu, but it was well worth it. 

I didn't lose any difference in draft from the 1st gen with the 30 tohatsu to the gen 2 with the 60 etec. It still floats in spit.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Tohatsu, thats why my boat is sitting in Pasco! The tohatsu likes to use up the warranty


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Get the etec.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

> I'd stay away from the Tohatsu.I had one on my 1st gen copperhead and though it was a good motor, there were times that it had issues. And having the issues worked out through a warranty specialist was almost impossible. I went with the 60 ETEC the second go around and glad I did. My next skiff will have an ETEC. I paid under 6k for my 60 with stainless prop, gauge, controls, and five year warranty. Sure, I spent an extra $800, compared to the 50 tohatsu, but it was well worth it.
> 
> I didn't lose any difference in draft from the 1st gen with the 30 tohatsu to the gen 2 with the 60 etec. It still floats in spit.



Where did you get your etec 60hp for under $6k? If Ankona, they have definitely gone up quite a bit!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm dying to order a Copperhead but, have to wait a while longer. E-TEC is way to go!!! GREAT folks at Ankona!! Look forward to following your build's progress. Good Luck!


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

> I'm dying to order a Copperhead but, have to wait a while longer. E-TEC is way to go!!! GREAT folks at Ankona!! Look forward to following your build's progress. Good Luck!



If you plan on buying one in the next 8 months, better order it now. 8 month build time on them now.

So any other info on the 50hp tohatsu?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > I'd stay away from the Tohatsu.I had one on my 1st gen copperhead and though it was a good motor, there were times that it had issues. And having the issues worked out through a warranty specialist was almost impossible. I went with the 60 ETEC the second go around and glad I did. My next skiff will have an ETEC. I paid under 6k for my 60 with stainless prop, gauge, controls, and five year warranty. Sure, I spent an extra $800, compared to the 50 tohatsu, but it was well worth it.
> >
> > I didn't lose any difference in draft from the 1st gen with the 30 tohatsu to the gen 2 with the 60 etec. It still floats in spit.
> 
> ...



I got it local to me here in South Florida. They had a special going on at the time, and included 5 year warranty on the motor since I bought it cash, rather than financed. I got that video for you, I'm going to edit it now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Tampa flats girl has a Cayenne with a Tohatsu, PM her and ask about her experience!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

PIB, what issues did you have with your Tohatsu? Any issues that I need to be aware of or preventative maintenance I need to do on my TLDI 40? 

Sorry OP, I don't mean to derail your thread. PIB, feel free to PM or IM me.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have something in the works as we speak.......I will keep ya'll posted on the progress.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok I solved my outboard dilemma and purchased this 2009 Mercury 50hp 2 stroke in MINT condition from a fellow forum member.  This motor weighs in at 204 lbs and should be PERFECT for my copperhead.  

I didn't want a "used" motor on a "new" boat but this was too good of a motor to pass up.  So I will save over $3k by buying this motor.  

I am trying to be as cost conscious as I can with my build.  I have champagne taste and have a beer budget.  I am looking forward to building a badass copperhead at a great price.

Well here are a few pics of the new motor:


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Updated build plans:

Here is what I am thinking I want to do:

Backcountry edition hull
Center console w/jump seat
Tilt steer
12 gal fuel tank
50hp Mercury
Aluminum trailer w/break away tongue
12v TM set up (probably 55lb Minn Kota)
Poling platform
Push pole holders


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks like a clean motor good score


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Dont forget a push pole from Moonlighter. Mel will give you the hook up on a badass 20' one piece all graphite push pole. I just got mine and it put my old fiberglass pole to shame.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

> Dont forget a push pole from Moonlighter. Mel will give you the hook up on a badass 20' one piece all graphite push pole. I just got mine and it put my old fiberglass pole to shame.


No doubt Seebs I will be sure to check out those poles with Mel. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

That 50hp is an awesome deal. Thats a really in demand motor...I would have picked it up in a second if I was going with another build.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I recommend you look into something other than a Moonlighter, if you plan on mostly poling while fishing.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> I recommend you look into something other than a Moonlighter, if you plan on mostly poling while fishing.


Can you please provide rationale? Thx.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Whats wrong with a 4.5lb 20' one piece graphite pole for less than $500? :-?



> I recommend you look into something other than a Moonlighter, if you plan on mostly poling while fishing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Everyone that I know that owns a Moonlighter has had it break very easily. Witnessed the foot break cleanly off of one from it falling on the ground. My loop has fallen and hit all kinds of things and has had zero issues.


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I just got mine, I'll let you guys know how it holds up. Mel was almost sitting on one when he showed me a pole he had up at Ankona and it looked pretty sturdy. Thats when I put my order in. Never held a Loop pole so I have no reference.



> Everyone that I know that owns a Moonlighter has had it break very easily.  Witnessed the foot break cleanly off of one from it falling on the ground. My loop has fallen and hit all kinds of things and has had zero issues.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Loop is an amazing pole, but as far as I know the dont make them anymore/out of buisness?
Dont know how.. all their products were very good


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

> Loop is an amazing pole, but as far as I know the dont make them anymore/out of buisness?
> Dont know how.. all their products were very good



I thought Joe over at Carbon Marine was still selling them?


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> > Loop is an amazing pole, but as far as I know the dont make them anymore/out of buisness?
> > Dont know how.. all their products were very good
> 
> 
> ...



Not anymore. Most of his poles now are multi piece or a one piece starting at $1080


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Joe's deal with Loop expired. He came out with a replacement version of the Loop that he used to make. It's slightly heavier, because it has a thicker wall. Some of the tarpon guys with bigger boats broke some of the Loop's fishing bigger boats and bigger water, but for a micro it is excellent. I've had mine since 2010. The only pole that I have used that feels lighter is the Stiffy Guide. I just hate how noisy the Stiffy Guide can be as you maneuver it through ones hands.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are building a Copperhead....you have time. Look around. Sweet deals on push poles pop up. I found my 21' Stiffy Graphite for $425 on Craigslist. If you can find a CM Loop, they are a great pole. Had a 23'6" on my SUV 17 and I loved it.


----------



## Lt25 (Aug 26, 2011)

> If you are building a Copperhead....you have time.  Look around.  Sweet deals on push poles pop up.  I found my 21' Stiffy Graphite for $425 on Craigslist.  If you can find a CM Loop, they are a great pole.  Had a 23'6" on my SUV 17 and I loved it.


Since I do have plenty of time I planned on trying to find a used stuffy hybrid. I had one before and they are excellent for the amount of poling I typically do.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Everyone that I know that owns a Moonlighter has had it break very easily.  Witnessed the foot break cleanly off of one from it falling on the ground. My loop has fallen and hit all kinds of things and has had zero issues.


I have a Moonlighter and I have had zero issues. The pole has been dropped a few times and is still in one piece. I have zero complaints with mine.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > If you are building a Copperhead....you have time.  Look around.  Sweet deals on push poles pop up.  I found my 21' Stiffy Graphite for $425 on Craigslist.  If you can find a CM Loop, they are a great pole.  Had a 23'6" on my SUV 17 and I loved it.
> 
> 
> Since I do have plenty of time I planned on trying to find a used stuffy hybrid.  I had one before and they are excellent for the amount of poling I typically do.


My stiffy hybrid is a beast. I have bent that thing pretty good and it didnt snap. Got it for $300 on CL too.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Love my stiffy hybrid too. Went from a stiffy fiberglass to a hybrid when I bought my skull island...HUGE difference.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> > Everyone that I know that owns a Moonlighter has had it break very easily.  Witnessed the foot break cleanly off of one from it falling on the ground. My loop has fallen and hit all kinds of things and has had zero issues.
> 
> 
> I have a Moonlighter and I have had zero issues.  The pole has been dropped a few times and is still in one piece.  I have zero complaints with mine.


Same here, I've got a Moonlighter.  Heard they get killed by uv but I havent' had a problem at all.  I actually left mine outside for a day leaning against my house!  Only complaint, wish it was longer.

I guess it depends on how much you're gonna pole. PIB is poling 99.9% of the time, I'm on the trolling motor alot and pole ~30 - 40 %.


----------

